# Pärt and Khodorkovsky



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An odd musical connection:

"Arvo Pärt's 2008 Symphony No. 4 is named "Los Angeles" and was dedicated to Mikhail Khodorkovsky. It was Pärt's first symphony written since his Symphony No. 3 written in 1971. It premiered in Los Angeles, California, at the Walt Disney Concert Hall on 10 January 2009 and has been nominated for a GRAMMY for Best Classical Contemporary Composition."

Mikhail Khodorkovsky has just been pardoned by Vladimir Putin after ten years in prison on humanitarian grounds, since his mother has cancer. He has flown to West Germany. Says he, "I would like to thank everyone who has been following the Yukos case all these years for the support you provided to me, my family and all those who were unjustly convicted and continue to be persecuted. I am constantly thinking of those who continue to remain imprisoned."


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrvooooooooooooooo Päääääääääääääääääärrrrrtttt.......

Makes Phil Glass sound like he's on PCP by comparison. 

But I actually rather like his work. I don't know his symphonies at all; perhaps now is the time to investigate them a bit.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The first three Pärt symphonies are more quirky than his later general style and also quite interesting IMO, especially in the BIS recording.

(BTW, most news media here think that the recent releases (the mentioned tycoon, P**** Riot group, Greenpeace oil platform activist group) is taking place to smoothen the oncoming Olympics situation internationally).


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

"...has been nominated for a GRAMMY for Best Classical Contemporary Composition."

Well, this made me grin, anyway.

Makes ya wonder, don't it?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Arvo had a bit of a habit of poking the Soviet government with a stick, didn't he?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

A pointed stick, yes.


----------

